# Word of the Day: xenophilia



## Em in Ohio (Jun 24, 2020)

Hint: fondness for the foreign.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Her _xenophilia inspired her to want to sign up for group trips to other countries,
or to at least make efforts to attend any local festivals focused on cultural foods and music._


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Perhaps xenophilia is the opposite of xenophobia?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Do people who travel a lot have xenophilia or are they just restless?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)

I enjoy xenophilia because I love exposure to other cultures, customs and accents.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 24, 2020)

Before downsizing my residence, my decor reflected my xenophilia, with every room reflecting a different region of the planet.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 24, 2020)

I must had xenophilia today  for I  cleaned all day.

I would have  rather been outside.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 25, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I must had xenophilia today  for I  cleaned all day.
> 
> I would have  rather been outside.


Great 'out-of-the-box' and out of the house interpretation of the word!


----------

